# Do RCA splitters reduce signal quality?



## Funtoss (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi, i m using RCA splitter to connect more speakers on my Logitech Z-2300
Considering that i have two logitech speakers running at 40w
and the sub at 200w rms
and i want to connect pioneer s-j 2100 which run at 75w.

My question is, will using RCA splitter reduce sound and signal quality?
also will it have any negative impact on the amp? (Z-2300 have built in amps)
is it totally okay to use RCA splitters?

Thanks


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 5, 2011)

not really


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 5, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> not really



so its okay to use RCA splitters? right?


----------



## twilyth (Jul 5, 2011)

OK, I'm not sure I remember this correctly from basic electrical circuits, but a splitter reduces amperage but not voltage.  Voltage is a measure of the potential difference in energy between 2 points and I think that stays the same with a splitter.

So the real question would be what is more important to the power amps in your speakers.  If it's voltage, then it shouldn't make any difference.  If it's milliamps, then it will.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 5, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> so its okay to use RCA splitters? right?



Yup.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure power amps work on voltage levels not amperage, so it should be fine.  The problem with spliters is that they're probably not shielded so you might get some noise from EMF's depending on where the splitter is in relation to EMF sources.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 5, 2011)

audiophiles have been using RCA splitters in HiFi systems for a very long time..


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 5, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> audiophiles have been using RCA splitters in HiFi systems for a very long time..



I LOL'D! hahahaha

sweet guys, thanks very very much! 

What's shielding btw?


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jul 5, 2011)

Q.) Do RCA splitters reduce signal quality?
A.) 100% ABSOLUTELY - but usually by a factor so tiny you'd need a research lab just to detect it.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 5, 2011)

its depend on material, if the splitter uses good material its ok since its function is splitting signal
shield used to avoid any noise/distrubed signal that come and could reduce sound quality. it could from electric,  engine even the audio itself


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 5, 2011)

EMI/RFI (electromagnetic interference/radio frequency interference) 

as long as you buy a double shielded RCA cable or splitter you should be alright, if not you can buy protective caps to attach.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 5, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> EMI/RFI (electromagnetic interference/radio frequency interference)
> 
> as long as you buy a double shielded RCA cable or splitter you should be alright, if not you can buy protective caps to attach.



I used EMF since I said noise from EMF's.  EMI in that context would have been redundant.


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 5, 2011)

Do i really need shielding?? i m not an audiophile lol but i would love to get rid of the noise? btw what kind of noise is it?


----------



## twilyth (Jul 6, 2011)

When I used to do analog, I would hear it as a low frequency hum or rumble.  It usually comes from EMF's generated by the 60hz alternating current in electrical wiring.  I think you can sometimes get higher frequency harmonics of 60hz but I have no idea under what circumstances that happens.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 6, 2011)

I bought a 1USD one and obviously sucked major ass.


----------



## Frederik S (Jul 6, 2011)

If you connect it to the line-out of the sound card it should not pose an issue, since the input impedance is around 50k Ohm the current is very small. So for normal purposes it makes no difference.


----------



## stevednmc (Jul 6, 2011)

I think the main issue you will run into here is ohms. Your amp will only be able to handle a certain set up. Usually the lower limit is 2 ohms pr channel. Your output from your amp (watts/channel) will change with the ohms (#of speakers on the same channel) For example:
You have a 8ohm speaker on a channel.You add another 8 ohm speaker to the same channel. That makes the load 4 ohms. It splits the wattage between the two, so you may be under driving the speakers individually, and you work the amp harder. If you had more than that it can actually clip the amp and ruin both it and the speakers. This is of course my experience on a professional concert pa system when i was was an audio engineer. Just make sure you match ohms and watts per channel with your amp to avoid damage.  Do the math, its out there, just google it for the formulae!


----------



## timta2 (Jul 6, 2011)

twilyth said:


> When I used to do analog, I would hear it as a low frequency hum or rumble.  It usually comes from EMF's generated by the 60hz alternating current in electrical wiring.  I think you can sometimes get higher frequency harmonics of 60hz but I have no idea under what circumstances that happens.



That's usually a ground loop problem. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_loop_(electricity)



stevednmc said:


> I think the main issue you will run into here is ohms. Your amp will only be able to handle a certain set up. Usually the lower limit is 2 ohms pr channel. Your output from your amp (watts/channel) will change with the ohms (#of speakers on the same channel) For example:
> You have a 8ohm speaker on a channel.You add another 8 ohm speaker to the same channel. That makes the load 4 ohms. It splits the wattage between the two, so you may be under driving the speakers individually, and you work the amp harder. If you had more than that it can actually clip the amp and ruin both it and the speakers. This is of course my experience on a professional concert pa system when i was was an audio engineer. Just make sure you match ohms and watts per channel with your amp to avoid damage. Do the math, its out there, just google it for the formulae!



He isn't talking about connections post-amp but pre-amp. Resistance isn't going to be any kind of a factor here. Although informative, your post will probably just lead to confusion. As someone who was previously an engineer you should know that! 


Seriously though, if you hear a difference from using a RCA splitter you need to buy better, more higher-end equipment. You won't.


----------



## Frick (Jul 6, 2011)

BazookaJoe said:


> Q.) Do RCA splitters reduce signal quality?
> A.) 100% ABSOLUTELY - but usually by a factor so tiny you'd need a research lab just to detect it.



This this this. It depends on how sensitive your hearing is though and material used.


----------



## stevednmc (Jul 6, 2011)

timta2 said:


> He isn't talking about connections post-amp but pre-amp. Resistance isn't going to be any kind of a factor here. Although informative, your post will probably just lead to confusion. As someone who was previously an engineer you should know that!
> 
> 
> Seriously though, if you hear a difference from using a RCA splitter you need to buy better, more higher-end equipment. You won't.




Sorry...misread the op!

Just make sure to use good cables and good connectors...and remember the most expensive doesnt always mean the best. (ie; Monster Cable)


----------



## Frederik S (Jul 7, 2011)

He will not have issues because it is pre-amp basically just splitting a line-out signal.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 7, 2011)

oh my god this thread should of ended long ago lol


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 8, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> oh my god this thread should of ended long ago lol



LMAO yeah, but thanks a lot guys! i learnt new things as well


----------

